# Old Burglar Alarm Problem



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Nebs said:


> then one day I accidentally set off two of the PIR sensors, and now I can't reset the system.


What else is on the system?

99% of the time (with the old system like this my folks house had) one of the windows is boogered. Can you "get a white light"?
iow... is the physical wiring circuit around the house closed?


----------



## Nebs (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, system has PIR's and breaker switches on doors and windows. 

But it was when I set off 2 PIR's with the system on that it all went wrong. None of the breaker switches were tripped.


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

Most of these systems use a series loop. As long as all the sensors in the loop flow current, the system is "OK". If you tripped a PIR, it may not have reset. You can check the PIR for continuity and see if it reset properly. The PIR may have a stuck relay in it. If you know which one it is, try simply jumpering the terminals on it, and see if the alarm will arm properly


----------



## Nebs (Oct 18, 2013)

av-geek said:


> Most of these systems use a series loop. As long as all the sensors in the loop flow current, the system is "OK". If you tripped a PIR, it may not have reset. You can check the PIR for continuity and see if it reset properly. The PIR may have a stuck relay in it. If you know which one it is, try simply jumpering the terminals on it, and see if the alarm will arm properly


Thanks. Sounds good, but how do I do that? Don't want to electrocute myself or short out the whole system by doing the wrong thing. I'm OK with basic electrics like putting in a new socket, but don't know what jumpering the terminals means.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

try looking up your system on the net to see if manual is available...ben sr


----------



## Nebs (Oct 18, 2013)

ben's plumbing said:


> try looking up your system on the net to see if manual is available...ben sr


Hi, that was the first thing I tried. Failed to find anything. I think the system originated in the 80's, but apart from the writing on the outside of the box there are no other clues to search for.


----------

